# Rabies vac



## NJcoder (Jul 24, 2013)

Do you need code 90471 with code 90375?
thx


----------



## Mojo (Jul 26, 2013)

For the Rabies Immune Globulin (RIG) administration, we assign 96372. We use 90471 for the rabies vaccine administration.


----------



## NJcoder (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

